# Bacterial fin rot - treat or not treat the tank?



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

With good water quality, will bacterial fin rot clear up without treating the entire tank? 
I have two long-fin bristlenose plecos with bacterial fin rot. They are new additions to my tank and I believe the shipping stress has triggered the problem. No other inhabitants of the tank have the fin rot. It's a planted 55 gallon, pH is 7.0, zero ammonia, 20ppm nitrate, 0 nitrites.


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

*Resolved it myself*

No replies, but thanks for looking....:-?
Anyway, I did daily water changes for a week with no additional treatment. Fin issues cleared up, I suspect it was shipping stress.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad it resolved on it's own. Good luck with your new plecos.


----------

